

Show HN: Mobimorphic, rapid generation of mobile web sites/web apps - Turing_Machine
http://mobimorphic.com

======
Turing_Machine
Mobimorphic is a tool I created for rapid generation of mobile websites/web
apps using a drag-and-drop interface. It's not intended as a replacement for
custom web apps, but rather to provide a quick way of "mobilizing" content
that you already have. It works on iOS and Android (more Android testing is
needed, though; it works on the cheap Android phone I bought for testing and
on my Kindle fire, but that isn't anywhere close to full coverage of that
platform).

It can handle all the usual suspects -- web feeds (RSS and Atom), Twitter,
Flickr photo sets, video and audio podcasts, YouTube channels, Google calendar
feeds, phone dialing/SMS, and a number of other resource types, including
user-generated HTML and iframe-embedded code from other sites. Facebook is
present, but needs more work (it just launches the Facebook mobile site rather
than being an internal resource like Twitter…working on rectifying that).

You can use one of the predefined themes, or create your own custom theme
and/or app icons.

There are obviously some limitations due to the capabilities of specific
devices. Phone calls and text messages won't work on an iPad or a Kindle Fire,
for instance, some video formats aren't playable on certain platforms, and so
on.

You can see a demo app and create your own app at:

<http://mobimorphic.com/>

No charge right now.

I had originally planned to write a social media toolkit to build apps for
Titanium Appcelerator, but decided to see just how much was possible to do in
the web app format.

Have fun, and let me know what you think.

